# upgrading an Adria Vision to the higher weight



## Iliveinfrance (May 30, 2010)

Hi all
I am an old tent camper (love the outdoors) and have camped all over the EU incl.. UK. I am now considering near full timing in a motorhome and have spied the Adria Vision as a potential home. I have looked at others, but am disappointed with the internal height. At 1.93m I don't want to spend my time going around with a permanent bent neck and head.
I have seen 3 models to purchase and read the forums regarding the small amount of carry on weight. Some incl. saddletramp have indicated that one can uprate the weight to the more accepable 3850Kg. As we are in are 50s, I don't thing driving licences are a problem, but how is this uprating done and at what cost?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, You can uprate an Adria Vision to 3850 kg easily, Go to http://www.svtech.co.uk/ and download the form and fill it in and return, I am not sure what the cost was as I had other things done at same time but I think it was around £200.

The Driving license is Ok if you passed your test before 1997.

I would also look at the Autotrail Delaware as they are an extremely nice unit and in my opinion have a better live ability than the Adria Vision.


----------



## Iliveinfrance (May 30, 2010)

Thank you SaddleTramp for the quick reply. 
I have seen 2 rated at 3500 and another at 3850. So your info is greatfully recieved as you imply that there is not much in the pirce to change between the 2. 
I have been put off of a UK biuld by a lot of people who tell me that the quality is not high. I was looking at a Burstner, but am very disapointed with the internal hight. I will now research the Delaware.
Cheers


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there


Quite surprised you saying about the build quality?
As the it's got the a lot of the same bits as our previous Hymer!

As far as I was aware Adria Visions are not built in the UK??

We too have 3850kg, it would be fairly useless on 3500kg.

w


----------



## Iliveinfrance (May 30, 2010)

Thank you for comment, but you have misunderstood. 
I know where the Adria is build and its good build quality. I was talking about the recommendation from SaddleTramp to try an Autotrail Delaware which I thought was made in the UK.

The wieght was my only concern for the Adria and I see that you have re-enforced this view with you comment regarding your own Adria.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As you know I had an Adria I707 brand new in 2008, within 2 months my problems started, You can look back on my posts on this forum and they are listed.

I complained about the noise the front bed made, It was impossible to adjust it so that it didn't move about when traveling and it started squeaking terribly, I took it back 3 times for that, I ended up designing and making my own bracket to stop that, At one stage when travelling on a rough road the bed was hitting me on my head, I am 6 foot and so I was close to the bed.
I had problems with the electrics, which another , member also had.

On the rear bedroom the curtain rods vibrated when traveling and came out of the wall, The wall panel had to be re filled with foam and the curtain poles refitted, about three weeks later the same happened on the front curtain pole.

The sliding door on the Bathroom was catching and in a very short while the friction caused the door to mark badly and had to be replaced.

I also had an Hymer before the Adria, I do not think the build quality is any where near as good as the Hymer.

Sorry.


----------

